# Sandoz Chronograph Valjoux 7733



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wanted to show you all a few pics of a Sandoz Chronograph I finally sorted out today. Originally it came in a cheapo job lot of watchs from fleabay with the crystal cracked, the pushers knackered and the case back missing. The dial was immaculate though and it worked fine so I sat on it for a while (not literally).

Couple of weeks back I saw a NOS Sandoz case for sale in Germany so jumped at the chance to buy it and transplant the innards to the new case. When the case arrived this morning in the post I got to work.... Being an amatuer, first thing I did was dislodge the castle wheel when removing the stem. After a couple of hours involving removing the hands and dial, sorting the wheel and putting it all back together again, and then taking it apart again when i noticed a fleck of dust under the glass, here she is:





































It could do with a service, so will try and find a decent local watch guy to sort it. Any reccomendations in North Cambs or West Norfolk area appreciated!


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks good, very nice looking movement!

I cant notice any dust under the glass myself.

Did you find recasing it hard?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks 

There's no dust under the glass because I took it apart again to get the dust out. As for recasing it, yeah, it was pretty simple to be honest - remove the stem (the job would have been hell of a lot easier and quicker if I hadn't dislodged the castle wheel... oops), remove the case tensioners (think thats's the right term) switch it over and put it back together.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lookin good.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great , well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Really, really nice!! Good catch!! :clapping: :clapping:


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Great looking watch, love it

Great movement also

Would love to own this beauty


----------

